# Cheese?



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been feeding my small RBs pieces of cheese in between beef heart and shrimp. Any one else feed cheese?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Ummmm NO!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

that's probably as good for your fish's digestive system as eating a piece of cardboard would be for you. Stick to feeding it fish, shrimp, earthworms, etc.


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah of course, i feed my rbp sharp cheese all the time.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

don't quote me on this but i don't think fish can process lactose


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

god this is first time i actually hear to feed them with cheese?!?!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> I've been feeding my small RBs pieces of cheese in between beef heart and shrimp. Any one else feed cheese?


Psss, I'll let you in on a secret. Adding drano to your tank will bring out the color in your fish like you wouldn't believe


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I've been feeding my small RBs pieces of cheese in between beef heart and shrimp. Any one else feed cheese?


Psss, I'll let you in on a secret. Adding drano to your tank will bring out the color in your fish like you wouldn't believe








[/quote]

someone should add a disclaimer because i bet someone will do it other wise... DON'T DO IT!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Kudos said:


> I've been feeding my small RBs pieces of cheese in between beef heart and shrimp. Any one else feed cheese?


Psss, I'll let you in on a secret. Adding drano to your tank will bring out the color in your fish like you wouldn't believe








[/quote]

someone should add a disclaimer because i bet someone will do it other wise... DON'T DO IT!
[/quote]

It's called a Darwin award, if anyone is actually dumb enough to pour drano in their tank they need not own fish. This would be the same person who is low on "Blinker Fluid" or ads oil to the Radiator. In other words, their IQ's are in the decimals.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Give him a break... everybody likes cheese.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

lol i know... but you know someone somewhere would do it.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

My P's only eat cheese if I put it in a sandwich for them.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the helpful advice!!! LOL One of my pirahna books by, Prof. Manolito Pinkguni reads, and I quote, "Finally, you can make up mashes of meat, cheese and their like, and combine these with a pasty porridge to bind them together."


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Thank you all for the helpful advice!!! LOL One of my pirahna books by, Prof. Manolito Pinkguni reads, and I quote, "Finally, you can make up mashes of meat, cheese and their like, and combine these with a pasty porridge to bind them together."


I guess if someone wrote in a book it must be true!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

probably wreak havoc on your water quality with all the greese in cheese. not to mention i know what too much cheese does to humans so i cant imagine how bunged up your p's might get


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

are you kidding ...cmon....why would you do that?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

freebird21 said:


> are you kidding ...cmon....why would you do that?


One could ask the same thing about digging up an old thread in which the original poster has already been reprimanded and explained that he read it in Pinkguni's book...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya no cheese... in the wild thay wouldnt find it so i dout there system is build to handle it


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

One time when I was low on money I hard boiled an egg and feed quarter sized RBPs small pieces of egg whites.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

did thay eat it? that aint to bad alota fish breders feed there fish egg whites


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

cueball said:


> did thay eat it? that aint to bad alota fish breders feed there fish egg whites


Yup they ate it but I didn't add it to their diet after that. I was just in high school and low on cash.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

to play devils advocate......
and i agree, cheese is probably bad for piranhas
i have never fed it to my fish, or even thought about it
but other than the oil poluting the water fact, which is unarguable
does anyone have any scientific proof that cheese is indeed bad for piranhs?
i mean, i dont know.... im just wondering...
my girl says cheese is bad for me, but its also in the food pyramid ..... so other than unconventional, is there any proof that its bad?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Freebird, please stop bringing back dead threads.


----------

